# Oh Sh.t



## extremelimo (Jul 21, 2013)

97 in a 40 whats the usual penalty,56 day ban? was in country lanes where limits are 40,50,60 but alot of the time on his camera he could not see me so its showing his actual speed not mine. I was just a lot quicker round the corners than him. Can you ask to have a copy of the video as I could not see it correctly from the rear seat. Will it be shown in court if I plead guilty. Im not being done for dangerous driving. Any legal eagles on the forum. Im self employed and need my license as I maintain a fleet of Minibuses.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Get yourself a proper solicitor who specialises in this sort of thing.

Expect to lose your license.

For close to 150% over the limit, make sure you get PROPER advice.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

That's got to be a ban mate as you were in a 40.
Best get a good solicitor


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

I think you be lucky to get away with a years ban,
If the jails wasnt so full. you would be getting a holiday curtisy of HRM.
and more than likley a huge fine,
You really need good legal advice for sure.

Goldie


----------



## Chezlar (Nov 24, 2012)

Oops


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

extremelimo said:


> 97 in a 40 whats the usual penalty,56 day ban? was in country lanes where limits are 40,50,60 but alot of the time on his camera he could not see me so its showing his actual speed not mine. I was just a lot quicker round the corners than him. Can you ask to have a copy of the video as I could not see it correctly from the rear seat. Will it be shown in court if I plead guilty. Im not being done for dangerous driving. Any legal eagles on the forum. Im self employed and need my license as I maintain a fleet of Minibuses.


Gutted for you Si, 

A few years back I got caught at 137 average speed on a national speed limit

I represented myself and got a £700 fine later reduced to £150 and a three week ban... 

So hopefully with a top brief you could be lucky....


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Good advice needed and representative. Learnt the hard way with 6 points 3.5 years ago


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

I have a mate who did 144 in a 70 on the A19. The judge wanted to give him porridge. Landed a 3 year ban and 300 hours community service.

Expect the worst.


----------



## R33 GTR (Sep 17, 2013)

BigBen said:


> I have a mate who did 144 in a 70 on the A19. The judge wanted to give him porridge. Landed a 3 year ban and 300 hours community service.
> 
> Expect the worst.


really ? Didn't think you could get that for speeding, my mate got caught at 150 and got a 56 day ban


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

don't worry we will look after your wife for 12 months :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

extremelimo said:


> 97 in a 40 whats the usual penalty,56 day ban? was in country lanes where limits are 40,50,60 but alot of the time on his camera he could not see me so its showing his actual speed not mine. I was just a lot quicker round the corners than him. Can you ask to have a copy of the video as I could not see it correctly from the rear seat. Will it be shown in court if I plead guilty. Im not being done for dangerous driving. Any legal eagles on the forum. Im self employed and need my license as I maintain a fleet of Minibuses.


Gutted for you and but for the grace of God go most of us. 

A lot depends on what you said and admitted best to always say nothing. 

If you admitted nothing then a good barister that specialises in this could get you off lightly. If you copped to the speed under caution you're pretty fu(ked. 

Seek out the best specialist in this line and don't roll over. 

Good luck and keep us posted. 

Satan


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

The problem is that anything more than 30mph over the limit is autpmatically classed as dangerous driving so if thats not on the charge sheet Id say you were lucky ( i mean it could be worse)

And I dont suppose he fact that you were faster aeound corners helpa any 
Im afraid it is pretty serious so as above I suggest gettig a really good specialist solicitor .


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Despite all the above advice, I'm afraid I only have two questions.

Why were you going so stupidly fast in a 40?

And you were caught at 97 mph, how fast WERE you going beforehand?!

A ban is a real s*** but I'm sure your be a good boy when you get back on the roads.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Trev said:


> Despite all the above advice, I'm afraid I only have two questions.
> 
> Why were you going so stupidly fast in a 40?
> 
> ...


I don't think that would be a wise question to answer on a public forum!

So is it best just to keep stum if you get pulled for speeding. I'm always nice as pie when I get pulled over to try and not get a ticket. Worked so far  ( touch wood!!)


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Get a good beak, we all do it, just a matter of when and if we get caught


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

If you don't have any points at moment I think you could get a ban of between 56 and 100 days, up to 6 points and a fine of less than £1k.


----------



## Roadrunnerrs2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Apart from some free accomodation you will be offered plenty of bars of soap in the showers:runaway:

Don't worry as goldie said the jails are full and as you need your licence for work most likely a very big fine


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

As mentioned before, get legal advice from a professional but I think as you rely on your licence for your livelihood they will take that into account- especially if you have people who depend on you (wife, kids etc). You won't necessarily get a ban or jail time. Expect at the very least lots of points and a very big fine.

I hope it works out for you


----------



## extremelimo (Jul 21, 2013)

*speed*

Clean license for 38 years, just a really stupid thing.Need license as under Vosa reg so plenty of inspection driving needed. Only one in company thats old enough to get insurance cover.Good job I was on the 95 map really as car is a 4.5. My missus will miss me chauffeuring her as I dont drink. It will kill her having to drive home and me sober. May as well take up drinking again


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

You will have to lay it on really thick to try and mitigate the situation. 

You have had a clean licence for 38 years, never been in trouble before, have family that depend on your income, have to pay your mortgage etc. You know it was a stupid thing to do and will never think about doing such a thing again, you're extremely sorry and remorseful for what has happened etc

First and foremost though, get that legal advice lol


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

extremelimo said:


> Clean license for 38 years, just a really stupid thing.Need license as under Vosa reg so plenty of inspection driving needed. Only one in company thats old enough to get insurance cover.Good job I was on the 95 map really as car is a 4.5. My missus will miss me chauffeuring her as I dont drink. It will kill her having to drive home and me sober. May as well take up drinking again


You will have to betted your poor..! Lol :chuckle:


----------



## woundedgoat (Oct 7, 2012)

You have had as usual great advice from the forum.

No previous, and a job that relies on your license will help you a great deal.

When I was younger I got caught doing 126 got 28 days and then a year later 109 and they doubled it to 56.

The biggest issue I think you will have will be your insurance premium.

And try not to get caught again as they will throw the book at you


----------



## CobraKhan (Sep 4, 2014)

If you get caught doing over 100mph on 70 road, expect a ban and a big fine.

If you get caught doing over 66 mph on a 40 road, expect a ban and a big fine.

Doing 97....!

There are going to make an example of you, wouldn't be surprised if it makes the local paper. You will get a ban, and it will be a long one, and Id expect at least a four figure fine.

If you get away with 6 points and a 120 day ban, Id call that a result. Speak to a solicitor, and dont be cheap, and preferably one who is known locally. That can help a lot.

If it was a carriage way, and non residential, that may work in your favour

May I ask what road was it on?


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I got busted red handed at 109mph on a national speed limit duel carriageway. Researched like mad, represented myself and "got way with it" with 6 points and a £500 fine. 

As said before, you need to mitigate the situation. Loss of job or earnings is not good enough as you should have thought about that before speeding. (you very naughty boy  )

That said, I did form part of my case, linked in with being the breadwinner and losing license meaning I would lose my job. I brought into it the poor economic climate and the inability to sell a house at that time meaning I would lose it. How much they cared about that I don't know.

I also felt I was goaded by the undercover biker as he was hanging off my bumper. I also brought into question his statement as it wasn't quite in line with what I remembered happening. Again, how much they cared I don't know.

What they did seem to take on board was the fact I drove circa 40k a year and had a clean license. And I think also the bit about being the breadwinner, loss of house and the unintended 'undue hardship' a license loss would cause (particularly on my family) was taken on board.

Maybe you should agree to have a blackbox / speedlimiter fitted to your GT-R LOL


----------



## woundedgoat (Oct 7, 2012)

You weren't drinking, you did not crash the speed is judged by the officer driving, it's plausible to say the ability of the car to corner could easily be interpreted that the officer had to accelerate and gain a faster overall speed.

You could say you thought it was a 60 zone, you are sure you did not over 70 and claim your driving record previously was exemplary. 

Only issue might be of how long you are in camera and can visibly be seen pulling away from the police car and the speed of the police car is already high.

Get a good solicitor if you can afford it, go back down the road and check that the speed limit signs where clearly visible and not obstructed by foliage.

Mostly don't fret it is what it is and just wait and see, like I said its it drink and drive.


----------



## Silver R (Apr 23, 2013)

Have you got upgraded brakes? Argue that they stop better, there was a guy in Scotland with a porker who done this and walked with a fine. I'll try dig up the story he was a bit of a big wig though

Sure he's a lawyer called mr loophole


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

That's really bad news extremelimo, something we all dread, and as mostly agreed it could happen to any of us at some point.

The speed limits on roads around here (Somerset) have been dumbed down by dogooderism idiots, so much so that you can now be caught for so called speeding while travelling at less than the safe average speed for the road, and don't the scamera vans know it, speed awareness courses are raking in hundreds of millions of pounds a year via basically a legalised scam.

There's many roads around here that used to be 60, then 40, now 30. The tried and tested 85th percentile method of setting speed limits is being ignored (the speed at which 85 percent of drivers do not exceed) if favour of a dumb 40 or 30. Stick a scamera van around the corner and even bimbling old grannys with a huge queue behind them are being caught at 35mph, ****ing ridiculous! But motorists don't stand up for themselves, so the scam goes on and on.

Good luck with your case, but what an absolute waste of everybodys time it will be, and no doubt you will be encouraged to lie through your teeth in court about how sorry you are for driving perfectly safely, but telling the truth only gets you into more trouble.

You need to get hold of the video and have a good look at it, you may get some good advice over on Pistonheads 'speed plod and the law' forum. I would guess a short ban. Was it a traffic cop or a normal cop? Marked or unmarked car? How long did he follow before blues and twos? I always wonder how come it was safe for him to follow you at that speed, yet supposedly not safe for you to be doing it? If you was a 19 year old boy racer that's a different matter. Sounds like the cop was a jobsworth.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

RSVFOUR said:


> The problem is that anything more than 30mph over the limit is autpmatically classed as dangerous driving so if thats not on the charge sheet Id say you were lucky ( i mean it could be worse)


I'm pretty sure that's not true.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Trev said:


> Despite all the above advice, I'm afraid I only have two questions.
> 
> Why were you going so stupidly fast in a 40?
> 
> ...


Oh come on! There are 40 limits around here (ex NSL) where it's easy and safe to do 3 figure speeds. I can even think of dumbed down 30 limits where the same is true. But yes, there's always a right time and a right place, sounds like extremelimo may have got the timing wrong this time.


----------



## Timboy666 (Mar 7, 2014)

extremelimo said:


> 97 in a 40 whats the usual penalty,56 day ban? was in country lanes where limits are 40,50,60 but alot of the time on his camera he could not see me so its showing his actual speed not mine. I was just a lot quicker round the corners than him. Can you ask to have a copy of the video as I could not see it correctly from the rear seat. Will it be shown in court if I plead guilty. Im not being done for dangerous driving. Any legal eagles on the forum. Im self employed and need my license as I maintain a fleet of Minibuses.


You should be able to get access to the video under disclosure They have to show you the evidence has been put against you before you going to court


----------



## Andy (aardvark) (Mar 26, 2013)

I feel for you. Some good advice here, particularly on disclosure, representation, etc. It's useful to distinguish between the conviction for the offence, and the length of the sanction. You are maybe able to appeal the severity of the sanction, whilst still accepting the conviction, on the basis that it is outside sentencing guidelines, but you want a knowledgeable solicitor to guide you on that one. I took an appeal on sentence to a crown court from a magistrates court and was successful, reducing a ban from 90 to 28 days. 

Finally use the ban time to take a holiday for 2/3 weeks. You'll miss the car less and be less inconvenienced.

Andy


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Track days.
Get it out of your system there.

And buy a diesel daily driver when you get back on the road.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

CT17 said:


> Track days.
> Get it out of your system there.
> 
> And buy a diesel daily driver when you get back on the road.


This.

IMHO, there is no place for ridiculous speeds on the public roads.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Andy (aardvark) said:


> to take a holiday for 2/3 weeks. You'll miss the car less and be less inconvenienced.


Not sure he'll be able to afford a 3 week holiday when he gets the fine for those speeds.... eeeekkk!!! :runaway::runaway:


----------



## extremelimo (Jul 21, 2013)

*speeding*

I have a Radical as a track day car, in my opinion leaves the GTR dead in the water, not on speed but handling and braking. I have taken people out at coombe and they could not believe,how quick it goes into quarry,how quick it slows into quarry and how quick it goes around quarry. Due to work pressure ive used it once this year at Llandow.I havent had a weekend off in 7 years due to the nature of my work and Im just about to have my first holiday abroad in 7 years.
It must run in the family my mums 82 and has been caught speeding twice in the last 2 years.
The daft thing is Ive driven these lanes for the last 19 years probably 4 or 5 times a day,ride bikes through them as well, so really know them like the back of my hand.
I drove fast yes, No I didnt drive sensibly by the eyes of the law,these lanes are very rural in 2 miles there are only 15 houses.When a car did come the other way, I dipped my headlights and slowed right down so we could pass each other. Copper was in an unmarked focus st, he actually sat behind me at a set of lights, had ample opportunity on a traing estate road with a 40 limit to put his lights on where I was speeding but decided not to put his lights on until I got to my drive way 2.5 miles later.
I was completely calm, he was so full of adrenalin that he was screaming at me, he then threatened me to get in the back of the Focus when I asked him to put the seat forward as it was right back, Im 6 foot and size 13 feet. 
But hey I was a speeder, if Id just killed someone with a shotgun he probably would have said certainly SIR


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Get some new plates fitted to the 35 mate

http://www.tickld.com/cdn_image_article/a_911_20140930112039.jpg


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

You were stupid. But speeding is like ****ing. We all do it, we all deny it.

Just go and be humble in court and have the best legal advice you can get/afford.


----------



## GregorJP (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm a solicitor working in the music industry and there is no way on earth that I would contemplate representing myself in court for this. The advice on here is correct; get yourself a good criminal lawyer, and ask them about their direct experience in representing people for speeding convictions in the court that you will appear in. In your shoes, I would speak to more than one firm of lawyers. I would also resist the temptation to get a big shot London lawyer or a speeding specialist from out of town, as the local courts won't like this. Go for someone good who is relatively local.

My GTR has a radar detector and it's been a great investment.


----------



## Richie3164 (Feb 16, 2007)

Trevgtr said:


> That's really bad news extremelimo, something we all dread, and as mostly agreed it could happen to any of us at some point.
> 
> The speed limits on roads around here (Somerset) have been dumbed down by dogooderism idiots, so much so that you can now be caught for so called speeding while travelling at less than the safe average speed for the road, and don't the scamera vans know it, speed awareness courses are raking in hundreds of millions of pounds a year via basically a legalised scam.
> 
> ...


Why does the cop sound like a jobsworth, part of his job is to make the roads safer, so surely by reporting someone for driving 97mph plus in a 40mph limit he is doing his job. That same officer has no doubt dealt with fatal accidents involving excessive speed. 
Don't get me wrong we all speed at times, but 97 in a 40 is over the top. Hopefully extremelimo doesn't get hit too hard as it will have an impact on his business.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Suggest a little foray into the pepipoo forums, they can give some good advice inc. on legal representation.

What did you get issued with out of interest, a TOR (Traffic Offence Report) or a NIP (Notice of Intended Prosecution). The first means you may get tried for any offence they deem appropriate, the second is more of a traffic cop speeding ticket, slightly out of date now most go for the TOR.

I take it you were cautioned prior to speaking to the officer?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

GregorJP said:


> My GTR has a radar detector and it's been a great investment.




Which one do you have?


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

I know of people who have been banned for 97mph in a 70mph to put things into perspective. Anything over 95mph is now able to send you to courts in a 70mph zone a lot of it is discretion. 

If you plead guilty to the terms that appear on your summons then no officers will attend court and no video will be shown, you'll be judged on the basis of that summons. If you plead not guilty then the officer in question will have to attend court, video can be shown and if found guilty expect a much more hefty charge.

I was caught years back doing 145mph in a 70mph, summons came through and office had logged it as 108-110mph over a 0.8 mile stretch I pleaded guilty got £1000 fine, 28 day ban, £1500 solicitor fee.

Most unpleasant part was got caught February, summons to court was July... so 5 months of speed limits everywhere was painful as knew couldn't put another foot wrong. Also was in the same dock as Ian Huntley the week after his conviction. 

Would definitely seek advice but those speeds are going to be hefty fine and ban IMHO.


----------



## GregorJP (Jul 4, 2013)

I've got one of these: 2013 Pogo GPS - Pogo Alert Plus, Pogo Alert +, Pogo Alert, Pogoalert, PogoAlert , Pogo GPS, Origin Technologies.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Radar detector?

does that help you when a policeman is following you and has you on film?


----------



## jpl2407 (Mar 16, 2011)

extremelimo said:


> When a car did come the other way, I dipped my headlights and slowed right down so we could pass each other.


So it was at night too, you be crazy


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> Radar detector?
> 
> does that help you when a policeman is following you and has you on film?


Just what I was going to say!
But this should - Product Information


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

sounds like you were being provoked.... I would write down every detail of the event now whilst it is still fresh in your mind. The courts will consider all of your driving, including leading upto the event. I have been let off many points for speeding as the standard of driving was good and represented low risk to others. If you were stopping for lights, appropriatly and consideratly slowing for other road users and weren't being a total dick at any point (such that the only issue with your driving was the speed) then this will help your case.

+1 on checking out pepipoo. Was a great help for me. If you do decide to represent yourself, you can go to the courts and sit in other peoples trials to suss out how things work - I found this useful too. But, considering your speed and the limit, you should get suitably qualified professional assistance.


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

You could be luck. i was shown this today.. 
Sorry if a repost,

Recent Speeding Fines and Penalties

Goldie


----------



## woundedgoat (Oct 7, 2012)

A few years ago I was driving from Bournemouth, the sat nag had taken me down some twisty B Roads, I was pretty tired it was late and was driving the speed limit.

A car came up behind me and for about 5-10 minutes was right on my tail, I did a few harsh breaks and it persisted, I then slowed to a crawl and he still was hassling me.

Finally I lost it let the window down and shouted like a nutter, all kinds of obscenities. Finally he passed me I continued to shout my head off calling him everything under the sun...

Then this blue light started to flash in his rear window, like a starsky and hutch bloody light, I carried on shouting and he just drove of at speed.

Reading this thread brings back the memory that he must of been bored and goading me into giving him the chance to pull me for something.

My Wife wasn't amused lol!


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Richie3164 said:


> Why does the cop sound like a jobsworth, part of his job is to make the roads safer, so surely by reporting someone for driving 97mph plus in a 40mph limit he is doing his job. That same officer has no doubt dealt with fatal accidents involving excessive speed.
> Don't get me wrong we all speed at times, but 97 in a 40 is over the top. Hopefully extremelimo doesn't get hit too hard as it will have an impact on his business.


He's a jobsworth because he was an asshole, basically.

He could have pulled extremelimo much earlier, but wanted to ride behind him to see what sort of speeds he could provoke, the highlight of his miserable day no doubt, and the subject of much banter back at the station with his mates. 

I know a few traffic cops, they're not all assholes, they're human and love fast cars and bikes hence their career path, they do 3 figure speeds on their days off - safely. A decent cop would have pulled him over earlier and had a chat about speed and safety, maybe even issued a ticket for 3 points, that's far more effective policing than this waste of everybodys time.

As said before, if it was a 19 year old inexperienced driver that's a different matter, not everything is black and white, a good cop would have recognised that.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Adamantium said:


> Radar detector?
> 
> does that help you when a policeman is following you and has you on film?




Don't be silly you use the smoke screen and oil slick buttons for that:chuckle:


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Trevgtr said:


> He's a jobsworth because he was an asshole, basically.
> 
> He could have pulled extremelimo much earlier, but wanted to ride behind him to see what sort of speeds he could provoke, the highlight of his miserable day no doubt, and the subject of much banter back at the station with his mates.
> 
> ...


agreed, if his driving was deemed dangerous then why didn't the cop pull him over sooner ? 

97 in a 40 is stupid but sometimes there are 40mph zones in stupid places as well


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Trevgtr said:


> ...he was an asshole,...


Yeah, the OP was doing two and a half times the posted limit, yet plod was the asshole. FPMSL


----------



## Huskyman (Feb 9, 2010)

extremelimo said:


> I have a Radical as a track day car, in my opinion leaves the GTR dead in the water, not on speed but handling and braking. I have taken people out at coombe and they could not believe,how quick it goes into quarry,how quick it slows into quarry and how quick it goes around quarry. Due to work pressure ive used it once this year at Llandow.I havent had a weekend off in 7 years due to the nature of my work and Im just about to have my first holiday abroad in 7 years.
> It must run in the family my mums 82 and has been caught speeding twice in the last 2 years.
> The daft thing is Ive driven these lanes for the last 19 years probably 4 or 5 times a day,ride bikes through them as well, so really know them like the back of my hand.
> I drove fast yes, No I didnt drive sensibly by the eyes of the law,these lanes are very rural in 2 miles there are only 15 houses.When a car did come the other way, I dipped my headlights and slowed right down so we could pass each other. Copper was in an unmarked focus st, he actually sat behind me at a set of lights, had ample opportunity on a traing estate road with a 40 limit to put his lights on where I was speeding but decided not to put his lights on until I got to my drive way 2.5 miles later.
> ...


OK, as everyone has said get yourself a good brief, but while everything is still fresh in your mind write a statement or report of everything that happened, where the officer started following you, his driving behaviour, and most importantly the behaviour of the officer after he stopped you.
Regardless of assumed guilt on the part of the officer, they must maintain professionalism during their dealing with us, especially when we remain calm and polite. Screaming at you does not sound like this.

Give Mr Loophole a try Freeman & Co. Solicitors | The Home Of Mr Loophole, Nick Freeman

Good luck with it.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

That's true they should be professional and detached. But if you go into a case determined to trash the officer I feel a higher fine/penality coming on. Magistrates will have heard it all before....


----------



## turbotank (Aug 18, 2011)

out of curiosity what will 85 in a 70 get me??? past a camera van yesterday :/


----------



## turbotank (Aug 18, 2011)

Awesome web page iggy ***8230; good read also


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

my Ex next door neighbour went to a local pub and because he was a very sensible young man he walked there so he wouldnt drive home after a drink.
you will know by now what coming, But a car speeding down a coutry lane hit him,
The driver did stop. phone the Ambulance, and he was taken, to Hospital.
2 brain operations later, and about 5 months in Hospital he was allowed home.
He had to learn to walk, talk and start life all over again,
This is some 15 years ago, And poor Simon is still not what we call Normal.
We all speed,we are all petrol heads,and most have one of the fastest cars ever made.
Youve broke the law. Just put your hands up and take whats coming.
Your lucky you never injured or killed someone.that cant be put right.


Goldie


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

Richie3164 said:


> but 97 in a 40 is over the top/QUOTE]
> 
> Don't think you can say that without driving that piece of road. As others have said there seems to be a rediculous obsession with reducing speed limits everywhere
> 
> ...


----------



## Initialdan (Mar 26, 2014)

You need to Guy Martin's law team! 

Quote from an article I read not so long back.

"He rents a house, but owns a £140,000 supercar. This is a man who’s got his priorities right. “I haven’t driven it this year”, he explains. “I need to sort out the insurance, but I’ve got 21 points on my licence, so I might need to earn a bit of overtime”. 21 points? How is that even possible? “I just keep getting caught in the van. I was in court last Friday. The judge asked me if it would affect my living if I couldn’t drive. I said I race motorbikes, I race mountain bikes and I go to work and if I can’t drive I can’t do any of them. He gave me three points and let me keep my licence”


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

goldgtr35 said:


> You could be luck. i was shown this today..
> Sorry if a repost,
> 
> Recent Speeding Fines and Penalties
> ...


There's a 18year old in a corsa on there 125 in a 30... £1000fine 30day ban..

Thanks I would take that...


----------



## shrimpy gtr (Feb 8, 2014)

we all spend and know the consequences

If you cant do the time,dont do the crime


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Trevgtr said:


> Oh come on! There are 40 limits around here (ex NSL) where it's easy and safe to do 3 figure speeds. I can even think of dumbed down 30 limits where the same is true. But yes, there's always a right time and a right place, sounds like extremelimo may have got the timing wrong this time.


Not on the public high ways. Never right time. Never right place. 97mph! That copper may have saved more than one life that day. Someone is still eating with a knife and fork instead of a tube? 

Time to grow up now! :GrowUp:


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> Not on the public high ways. Never right time. Never right place. 97mph! That copper may have saved more than one life that day. Someone is still eating with a knife and fork instead of a tube?
> 
> Time to grow up now! :GrowUp:


Not in touch with reality, In a perfect world maybe...

Live by the sword die by the sword...! 

Your categorising speeders with drink drivers I am afraid..


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

DanielM3 said:


> Not in touch with reality, In a perfect world maybe...
> 
> Live by the sword die by the sword...!
> 
> Your categorising speeders with drink drivers I am afraid..




Have to agree.
All of us speed but most of us have been lucky in one way or another.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

TREG said:


> Have to agree.
> All of us speed but most of us have been lucky in one way or another.


Come on Guys, 97mph on a 40mph country road is crazy.
You may know the road but you can never be sure who's walking, driving or riding on it and at that speed everything comes up so quickly on you.
I realise some speed restrictions don't seem appropriate for certain roads but in most cases they are there for a reason.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Will64 said:


> Come on Guys, 97mph on a 40mph country road is crazy.
> You may know the road but you can never be sure who's walking, driving or riding on it and at that speed everything comes up so quickly on you.
> I realise some speed restrictions don't seem appropriate for certain roads but in most cases they are there for a reason.




It's a tricky one to call but yes 97mph wasn't a great idea to do. Often some of these roads that have 40mph limits shouldn't have though as they can be open roads with a good view ahead.

I love the people that never claim to speed as they are the ones that drive 40mph everywhere including through the 30 zones!:chuckle:


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Richie3164 (Feb 16, 2007)

Trevgtr said:


> He's a jobsworth because he was an asshole, basically.
> 
> He could have pulled extremelimo much earlier, but wanted to ride behind him to see what sort of speeds he could provoke, the highlight of his miserable day no doubt, and the subject of much banter back at the station with his mates.
> 
> ...


Again your making assumptions and could be well off the mark. Maybe the officer involved is one of those decent ones that you say loves fast cars and bikes hence their career path. You say he could have stopped extremelimo earlier when he started to speed, how do you know he wasn't using his discretion then and was going to let him off. But then had his hand forced when extremelimo hit the loud pedal not knowing it was a police car behind him.


----------



## woundedgoat (Oct 7, 2012)

To be honest I fail to see the point in a unmarked traffic police car, surely if it had been a normal police car the op would not of speed off and jeopardised apparent public safety.

I was stopped as a newbie driver at 3am, 50ish in a 30, the female police officer was very irate and asked me how would I of felt if a young child had run into the road and I fatally injured it. My reply was I think she should be more concerned why young children were running in roads at 3am.

Granted some police officers are pretty decent and fair minded people, but unfortunately some are not, and I'm sure some people will get what I mean by that.


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

woundedgoat said:


> To be honest I fail to see the point in a unmarked traffic police car, surely if it had been a normal police car the op would not of speed off and jeopardised apparent public safety.
> 
> I was stopped as a newbie driver at 3am, 50ish in a 30, the female police officer was very irate and asked me how would I of felt if a young child had run into the road and I fatally injured it. My reply was I think she should be more concerned why young children were running in roads at 3am.
> 
> Granted some police officers are pretty decent and fair minded people, but unfortunately some are not, and I'm sure some people will get what I mean by that.


I total agree with what your saying....

I was in a two seater car, got pulled there was two mates in the passenger seat, the officer said it was the most dangerous thing he's ever seen in 30years...

We were doing 30mph


----------



## woundedgoat (Oct 7, 2012)

Totally off point, years ago again I was walking home after a night out, police car came racing up to us, they got out and asked us what we where doing and where we had been. I said why and then they asked to search us, again I said why. After some toing and froing one of the officers had said Dixons had been just broken into ten minutes ago and people of our description had been reported.

I said look all I have is keys in my pocket, it's 2 miles away and does it look like we would of had the time to stash some DVD players and run up here?

They both just stopped, looked at each other got in the car and sped off with the lights flashing lol! Total planks...


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

woundedgoat said:


> Totally off point, years ago again I was walking home after a night out, police car came racing up to us, they got out and asked us what we where doing and where we had been. I said why and then they asked to search us, again I said why. After some toing and froing one of the officers had said Dixons had been just broken into ten minutes ago and people of our description had been reported.
> 
> I said look all I have is keys in my pocket, it's 2 miles away and does it look like we would of had the time to stash some DVD players and run up here?
> 
> They both just stopped, looked at each other got in the car and sped off with the lights flashing lol! Total planks...


Haha...! 

I think most police are good but every now and again you get a real jobs worth.


----------



## extremelimo (Jul 21, 2013)

*Speeding*

These lanes are used by bikes at well over 120, At 97,yes it was to fast, but at no time did I actually have my foot hard down, I was only on a 95 map so seriously down on horse power, I feel that his actual speed he showed was him accelerating hard to catch up with me after the corners, which there are alot of twisty bends. on a 2 mile road there are only 2 straights both of these are very short and where he shows the speed on his camera, at no time through the bends was he actually behind me. I have this car well sorted, Litchfield suspension, alcon brakes,wider tyre set up. My braking and cornering are far superior to his Focus(I know the Focus capabilities as my son had a 400hp Woolfe sport Focus) My 0-60 is probably 2 sec quicker so I could stop quicker into the corners,carry the speed I wanted quicker through the corner, and accelerate quicker out of the corners, he did say he was ringing the neck out of the Focus. when I exited the corners he was nowhere to be seen but caught up on the straights, as I was not booting it down the straights. This is where I think the 97mph comes from as he actually caught up on the 2 straights but was nowhere to be seen in the corners. For him to catch up he had to be going faster than me.


----------



## Richie3164 (Feb 16, 2007)

extremelimo said:


> These lanes are used by bikes at well over 120, At 97,yes it was to fast, but at no time did I actually have my foot hard down, I was only on a 95 map so seriously down on horse power, I feel that his actual speed he showed was him accelerating hard to catch up with me after the corners, which there are alot of twisty bends. on a 2 mile road there are only 2 straights both of these are very short and where he shows the speed on his camera, at no time through the bends was he actually behind me. I have this car well sorted, Litchfield suspension, alcon brakes,wider tyre set up. My braking and cornering are far superior to his Focus(I know the Focus capabilities as my son had a 400hp Woolfe sport Focus) My 0-60 is probably 2 sec quicker so I could stop quicker into the corners,carry the speed I wanted quicker through the corner, and accelerate quicker out of the corners, he did say he was ringing the neck out of the Focus. when I exited the corners he was nowhere to be seen but caught up on the straights, as I was not booting it down the straights. This is where I think the 97mph comes from as he actually caught up on the 2 straights but was nowhere to be seen in the corners. For him to catch up he had to be going faster than me.


A few contradictions here by the sounds of it "at no time through the bends was he actually behind me". Also "This is where I think the 97mph comes from as he actually caught up on the 2 straights but was nowhere to be seen in the corners." But you say both of these straights are very short. If that is the case he must have been a lot closer to you in the bends than you say. 
If your not happy you were going as fast as the officer says but acknowledge you were speeding why don't you say that in your defence and let the magistrates watch the video evidence.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Plod's demeanor is absolutely irrelevant, as is whatever speed bikes do on the same piece of road. Whether it's appropriate or not, the posted limit is 40mph which the OP was exceeding by 2.5 times. That is all that will matter to the court.

Feeling goaded into going quickly is not a defence - especially as there is no entrapment law in the UK - and I don't think, "bikes do 120 there all the time" will cut any slack.

A decent solicitor and take your lumps.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

extremelimo said:


> yes it was to fast, but at no time did I actually have my foot hard down, I was only on a 95 map so seriously down on horse power


I read this part and did think it would have made an amusing defence. :chuckle:

Sorry for trivilising the matter though.


----------



## extremelimo (Jul 21, 2013)

*Richie*

I think you missed the point, I was at the same speed through the corners as on the straights, in others words I did not put my foot down on the straights. He could not stop or carry the same speeds through the corners, he had to brake earlier for the corner, go slower through the corner which in turn made him quite a bit behind on the exit. On the straights I did not accelerate so he put his foot down and caught up.Hence his speed was higher than mine. these are not corners they are twisty series of s bends.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

All the court will care is you exceeded 40mph. By how much is just a yardstick to put the size of the fine and points by. It matters not what the Focus did to catch up, he wouldn't have had to do 97mph to catch you doing 40 would he?


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

Now all the chavs know lol


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## jambo 32gtr (Apr 1, 2009)

extremelimo said:


> These lanes are used by bikes at well over 120, At 97,yes it was to fast, but at no time did I actually have my foot hard down, I was only on a 95 map so seriously down on horse power, I feel that his actual speed he showed was him accelerating hard to catch up with me after the corners, which there are alot of twisty bends. on a 2 mile road there are only 2 straights both of these are very short and where he shows the speed on his camera, at no time through the bends was he actually behind me. I have this car well sorted, Litchfield suspension, alcon brakes,wider tyre set up. My braking and cornering are far superior to his Focus(I know the Focus capabilities as my son had a 400hp Woolfe sport Focus) My 0-60 is probably 2 sec quicker so I could stop quicker into the corners,carry the speed I wanted quicker through the corner, and accelerate quicker out of the corners, he did say he was ringing the neck out of the Focus. when I exited the corners he was nowhere to be seen but caught up on the straights, as I was not booting it down the straights. This is where I think the 97mph comes from as he actually caught up on the 2 straights but was nowhere to be seen in the corners. For him to catch up he had to be going faster than me.


You should use this in court, I bet they could do with a laugh


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

They don't measure your speed by just looking at the clocks. He will have proof YOU were doing 97mph and that's all that matters. That he couldn't keep up shows you were "having it" regardless of his presence...or if you knew a car was behind you perhaps you were trying to show them a clean pair of heels without realising it was a police car.

Either way you ****ed up big time.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

If they don't ahve any proof of how fast YOU were going then I don't think they can do you can they, the fact that he was doing 97mph but wasn't consiistenly behind you would suggest that the speed estimate is inconclusive! for exampl if you can go around the corner at 60mph and he can only go around at 40, he would have to drive, like you say, at those speeds to make up the short fall in ground especially when you add on the acceleration differences.

See what your solicitor has to say about it, explain your concerns clearly and bring i nthe differences in car caliber and performance.


----------



## Richie3164 (Feb 16, 2007)

Stealth69 said:


> If they don't ahve any proof of how fast YOU were going then I don't think they can do you can they, the fact that he was doing 97mph but wasn't consiistenly behind you would suggest that the speed estimate is inconclusive! for exampl if you can go around the corner at 60mph and he can only go around at 40, he would have to drive, like you say, at those speeds to make up the short fall in ground especially when you add on the acceleration differences.
> 
> See what your solicitor has to say about it, explain your concerns clearly and bring i nthe differences in car caliber and performance.


Your wrong, they have plenty of proof and do not have to prove the exact speeds involved. The officer needs corroboration to prove the offence, he has this with the video, the speedometer of the police car and the police officers professional opinion. The fact that the officer struggled to catch up with him in a performace car is also supporting evidence. The facts seem to prove that extremelimo was driving well in excess of the speed limits for those roads.
What he needs now is good legal advice, the right bench of magistrates and a bit of luck on the day.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

When I got done the first time I got away with it because there wasn't substantial evidence to backup the claims, nothing was conclusive... however I do agree that sound legal advice/respresentation and a shed load of luck is going to be required if they can just use that video


----------



## Clogger (Sep 15, 2014)

I was under the impression that there has to be video i.e. speed of the car in front in image with the speed displayed, this has to be also be over a certain distance so if you are over taking some one on a motorway you are not instantly booked for instance.

Obviously lots of factors involved here but I would stick to your guns, you "may" have been going over the speed limit but the officer can not claim you were doing 97mph because thats what was on his clock trying to catch up.

As you said he may have had to slow down quite a bit more in corners and then be flooring it on the straights to catch you up.


I take it you were officially cautioned by the Officer?


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

An officer once tried to claim I was speeding and he had to do 50mph to catch up with me in a 30mph zone. I had to point out to him in order to catch up with me he _had_ to have been going quicker than I was as he was so far behind, simple physics, but this didn't prove I was speeding. He wasn't having any of it.

I had to point out the road was full of speed bumps and the car was that low it was physically impossible for me to travel above 15mph without damaging the car.

He backed off after that and just said "I'm warning you." Dickhead

A bit of a digression I know, but officers of the law aren't always truthful with their account of things and can get a bit creative.


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

Maaan and here i was thinking Netherlands has harsh punishments.
I have been pulled 3 times and every time no ticket. becuse they saw me accelerate once and drive normal after it. they were more intrested in my car and gave me a warning.
ofcourse i did it where there were no sidewalks. so no one could cross the road, only cars. Once it was a police motor who claimd he couldn't keep up in the tweestys.
The fact that you can go to jail because of some what speeding is nuts. But the rules are chenging here to.


----------



## Rainman (May 9, 2014)

GregorJP said:


> I'm a solicitor working in the music industry and there is no way on earth that I would contemplate representing myself in court for this. The advice on here is correct; get yourself a good criminal lawyer, and ask them about their direct experience in representing people for speeding convictions in the court that you will appear in. In your shoes, I would speak to more than one firm of lawyers. I would also resist the temptation to get a big shot London lawyer or a speeding specialist from out of town, as the local courts won't like this. Go for someone good who is relatively local.


+1

As has been suggested, getting some big-shot-Mr-Nick-Loophole-Freeman could really backfire. Hiring expensive council for what you would hope to have proven as a simple speeding offense would seem overkill, like you're preparing for something far worse.

What you really have to recognise is that in sentencing a magistrate or judge will take guidance, however there may still be circumstances which may make your situation unique in some way could make things much less predictable and completely down to the individual that you end up sitting in front of. Just how much he simply takes a disliking to your face can make the difference.

It has long been the belief that +30mph over the speed limit equates to an instant ban, but bans have been handed out to offenders which have been recorded at speeds significantly below that.

You should hope that a speeding offence is all they seek to prove, but what is probably more likely is that they make seek to get a 'dangerous driving' conviction where recording of outright speed is less critical than the nature in which you drove - and driving anywhere at double the speed limit could easily qualify as such. You are right in that an officer stating the speed at which he had to obtain in order pursue you is not evidence of speeding, but since you were being pursued for an extended period of time and not caught in a regular speed trap then they could simply go the 'dangerous driving' route as they have video evidence and the court could be left to make up their own mind based on what they see. A recorded speed isn't necessary required. All the officer has to record is that he pursued you for some distance at excessive speeds beyond a level that is considered to be safe for the road and conditions.

Have a read of this:-

Dangerous Driving: Sentencing Manual: Legal Guidance: The Crown Prosecution Service

Note that excessive speed for an extended period of time could be considered an aggravating factor, particularly if you have a history.



> These lanes are used by bikes at well over 120, At 97,yes it was to fast, but at no time did I actually have my foot hard down, I was only on a 95 map so seriously down on horse power, I feel that his actual speed he showed was him accelerating hard to catch up with me after the corners, which there are alot of twisty bends. on a 2 mile road there are only 2 straights both of these are very short and where he shows the speed on his camera, at no time through the bends was he actually behind me. I have this car well sorted, Litchfield suspension, alcon brakes,wider tyre set up. My braking and cornering are far superior to his Focus(I know the Focus capabilities as my son had a 400hp Woolfe sport Focus) My 0-60 is probably 2 sec quicker so I could stop quicker into the corners,carry the speed I wanted quicker through the corner, and accelerate quicker out of the corners, he did say he was ringing the neck out of the Focus. when I exited the corners he was nowhere to be seen but caught up on the straights, as I was not booting it down the straights. This is where I think the 97mph comes from as he actually caught up on the 2 straights but was nowhere to be seen in the corners. For him to catch up he had to be going faster than me.


Whatever you do, don't use the tech, spec, and performance of your car as a defence. A magistrate (if you're lucky enough to only sit in front of a magistrate) is not likely to look on this information sympathetically, but some might. Citing bikes doing 120mph is irrelevant and has nothing to do with your specific case and does not justify your actions in any way. Get advise, but at the same time don't draw unnecessary attention to issues which could drop you further 'in it' than you already are.

Get some advise and only hope that speeding is all they decide to prove.


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Iggy GT-R said:


> Just what I was going to say!
> But this should - Product Information


Despite what the FAQ says, is that actually legal and has anyone tested it to see if it works over here?


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Evo9lution said:


> Despite what the FAQ says, is that actually legal and has anyone tested it to see if it works over here?


Why should it not be legal? Laser diffusers are illegal to use because they apparently obstruct a constable in the course of his duty. What would we be doing wrong by using a Blu Eye though? Simply detecting Tetra radio signals from emergency service vehicles.

I imagine there will be quite a lot of 'triggers' in built up areas, but out on the twisties it should work a treat. It's fairly expensive though, £830 delivered or £900 fitted to a GT-R. Would be worth its weight in gold if it detected scamera vans, but they would have to be using Tetra and I'm not sure if they do, yet. Anything that helps motorists fight back against the current state of legalised robbery is a good thing in my eyes. 

Radar detectors and Laser detectors were banned, but how many drivers use GPS based detectors? Tens of millions. Even GPS is illegal in France though. Blu Eye isn't, as far as I know.. yet.


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Camera vans do use & have Tetra radios fitted.

A mate of mine told me about the Blu Eye system. But haven't found anyone that has one fitted, to get a real world review!


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Trevgtr said:


> Why should it not be legal? Laser diffusers are illegal to use because they apparently obstruct a constable in the course of his duty. What would we be doing wrong by using a Blu Eye though? Simply detecting Tetra radio signals from emergency service vehicles.
> 
> I imagine there will be quite a lot of 'triggers' in built up areas, but out on the twisties it should work a treat. It's fairly expensive though, £830 delivered or £900 fitted to a GT-R. Would be worth its weight in gold if it detected scamera vans, but they would have to be using Tetra and I'm not sure if they do, yet. Anything that helps motorists fight back against the current state of legalised robbery is a good thing in my eyes.
> 
> Radar detectors and Laser detectors were banned, but how many drivers use GPS based detectors? Tens of millions. Even GPS is illegal in France though. Blu Eye isn't, as far as I know.. yet.


A Road Angel etc. is the best for the camera vans at the moment an may well give you much more advanced warning of them that the Blu Eye - though a test would be good. My point is valid really though as GPS detectors don't just provide warning of cameras etc., they also provide warnings of accident blackspots & schools etc. so they have a real 'safety' benefit. Being told that there is an emergency services vehicle near you isn't really a safety issue as if they have their blues & twos on, you should be aware of them and if they don't, there isn't a safety issue anyway.

In most other EU countries GPS camera detectors are illegal, so it is entirely possible that the Blu Eye will get banned soon - I don't think that they have a valid enough 'safety' argument to be sure. I wouldn't want to pay nearly a grand and then find that I can't use it without risk.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Evo9lution said:


> ... they also provide warnings of accident blackspots & schools etc.


Just like roadmarkings and roadsigns.  lol


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

I have a Road Angel & it is good. But if it detects a laser, usually from a camera van... it's too late! the laser has got you!


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

moleman said:


> Just like roadmarkings and roadsigns.  lol


Exactly ... Despite missing my point, thanks for proving my point :thumbsup:


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

I had a roadangel, handy for informing one of where speed cameras and vans maybe located and staying alert, the problem is it doesnt tell you if one is there or not so you drive along and every time it bleeps you slow down. The problem is in some areas it can bleep litterally every laybye for miles and miles which means you get so used to it going off even pissed off so you start to ignore it......


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Here's a thought for all you speed camera users.

Just don't drive like a complete c*** and you won't need any "Road Angels".


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

maybe they want to make road angels Trev.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Oooooooo mr high and mighty!

One of the few never been done for breaking the speed limit.....


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Iggy GT-R said:


> Camera vans do use & have Tetra radios fitted.
> 
> A mate of mine told me about the Blu Eye system. But haven't found anyone that has one fitted, to get a real world review!


Every police officer has a tetra radio, even those nowhere near a car. Plus some other emergency service personnel. Personally I see the potential for a LOT of false positives.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

tonigmr2 said:


> Every police officer has a tetra radio, even those nowhere near a car. Plus some other emergency service personnel. Personally I see the potential for a LOT of false positives.


Yep, if you drive through towns and cities you'll probably have it muted, but who needs it towns and cities anyway? If you're out cruising the quiet twisties as per the OP, it could come in very handy.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

vxrcymru said:


> Oooooooo mr high and mighty!
> 
> One of the few never been done for breaking the speed limit.....


No, I just don't do idiotic things like 97 in a 40.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Trev said:


> Here's a thought for all you speed camera users.
> 
> Just don't drive like a complete c*** and you won't need any "Road Angels".


Most drivers being parted with £100 are not driving like complete male hens 

You would be shocked if you knew how many drivers are being caught per day by scamera vans that prey on roads with an 85th percentile speed flow above the dumbed down limit. Of course drivers are going to be doing 35 when the 85th percentile safe flow is 40. Even you could be caught whilst bimbling along perfectly safely, believe it or not. And when you are, the strength of the legalised scam may just hit you in the face.

Imagine 1000 Speed Awareness Course venues in England, seating 20 victims per sitting twice a day, 5 days a week, at £100 per victim. How does 20 million a week sound? Nice little earner.


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Trev said:


> No, I just don't do idiotic things like 97 in a 40.


Yeah, but to accuse everyone of having a Road Angel or similar as driving like a c*** is a bit off. I use my RA as my speedo as it's more accurate and mounted higher so I don't have to divert my eyes away from the road as much. If that makes me a c***, so be it


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Evo9lution said:


> Yeah, but to accuse everyone of having a Road Angel or similar as driving like a c*** is a bit off.


My post was aimed at those that use them to avoid being caught doing what the OP did.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Personally agree that 97 in a 40 deserves a ban if not a bit of jail time. I use cameralert as an audio warning of where the traps are but that's because I've had an awareness course and points for 78 on a quiet motorway when overtaking a lorry who was the only other vehicle on the road on both occasions (two years apart).


----------



## NELLEE (Mar 8, 2014)

I feel sorry for the OP , its just to easy to double the speed limit in a GTR, a quick blip of the throttle and bang goes your licence. I find myself in a constant state of restraint to keep my speeds legal


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Adamantium said:


> I've had an awareness course and points for 78 on a quiet motorway when overtaking a lorry who was the only other vehicle on the road on both occasions (two years apart).


See, that is bull***t.

Time and place for a bit of the "go" pedal - your situation would/should be fine with the Police IMO.

Would throw the book at people excessively speeding in 30, 40 mph limits however.

That said, 80 mph on a wet motorway with traffic is just as dangerous.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Trev said:


> No, I just don't do idiotic things like 97 in a 40.


Nither do I!


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> Personally agree that 97 in a 40 deserves a ban if not a bit of jail time. I use cameralert as an audio warning of where the traps are but that's because I've had an awareness course and points for 78 on a quiet motorway when overtaking a lorry who was the only other vehicle on the road on both occasions (two years apart).


Adam so surprised that you got points for 78 on the motorway.

Was the officer in a bad mood, what was your experience like? I've heard of many stories where the police simply pull the person over and have a serious chat at much higher speeds..!


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Maybe Adam started a friendly discussion!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Attitude test fail?


----------



## NELLEE (Mar 8, 2014)

I've just opened a letter from Cheshire Police offering me a Speed awareness course,, I was doing 46 in a 40 in my works van.. I'm well happy with that means I have still got a clean licence :bowdown1:


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Trev said:


> See, that is bull***t.
> 
> Time and place for a bit of the "go" pedal - your situation would/should be fine with the Police IMO.
> 
> ...


You obviously don't drive a lot, if you consider 80 even on a wet motorway excessive. Or you aren't a we'll trained confident driver!
Although I do think the majority of the UK driving public are very poor at reading the road & spotting hazards & planning for them in advance!


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Iggy GT-R said:


> You obviously don't drive a lot, if you consider 80 even on a wet motorway excessive. Or you aren't a we'll trained confident driver!


Don't bother Trev ... he has no idea :chuckle:


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Don't bother Trev ... he has no idea :chuckle:


I didn't intend to cause offence!
But if any old classic vehicle running basic chassis suspension, brakes & safety features can run national speed limits+.
I'm sure a competent driver with the mechanical advances & driver safety features in any modern vehicle, which the R35 is at the pinnacle of, should be able to cope with a small increase in motorway speed, compared to a limit that was set in the 1960's on drum brakes and leaf springs!


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

turbotank said:


> out of curiosity what will 85 in a 70 get me??? past a camera van yesterday :/


If you're lucky...nothing, but if something comes through the post it'll be 3 points and £60 fine


----------



## turbotank (Aug 18, 2011)

hopefully i don't get anything from it.. I've been in the country over 3 years now and haven't had lone ticket or anything.. and i leave in like 8 months so the points don't really matter. they won't follow me.. i could think of better things to buy with 60 quid  haha


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Any speeding EFPN will accrue 3 points & now a £100 fine.

But in all honesty, 85 is really an actual 80, so i'm guessing you won't hear anything.
or in any case, you'll get the option of a speed awareness course, as long as you've not done one already!


----------



## turbotank (Aug 18, 2011)

can it be a speed awareness course instead of paying the fine? or instead of getting points? cuz i don't care about the points i leave the country in 8 months


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

The course is instead of the EFPN fine & points.
But you have to pay for the privilege, which is approx £120


----------



## turbotank (Aug 18, 2011)

i suppose ill just pay the fine if i get one then :/ what did you mean when you said 85mph is an actual 80 ??


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

The odometer in the vast majority of vehicles, over estimates by circa 5%+.


----------



## turbotank (Aug 18, 2011)

oh.. i was going 85 according to my gps .. i have 22" rims on my SUV so i watch that for my speed instead of my speedo cuz it throws it off quite a bit


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

Richie3164 said:


> Again your making assumptions and could be well off the mark. Maybe the officer involved is one of those decent ones that you say loves fast cars and bikes hence their career path. You say he could have stopped extremelimo earlier when he started to speed, how do you know he wasn't using his discretion then and was going to let him off. But then had his hand forced when extremelimo hit the loud pedal not knowing it was a police car behind him.


imo I think the officers were going to book the OP from the moment they had reason and believed he was doing 90+ in a 40. At that point they would have probably known who the vehicle belong to but no idea the person driving it was the actual owner. The said speed would have lead them to believe, to coin a phrase, drove it like he stole it! If that was their thinking then even though they had chances to pull him before he got home they had probably called in and was waiting for marked cars and eye in the sky support, as putting their lights on would have made a car thief bolt for sure


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

turbotank said:


> oh.. i was going 85 according to my gps .. i have 22" rims on my SUV so i watch that for my speed instead of my speedo cuz it throws it off quite a bit


Here is Association of Chief Police Officer (ACPO) & CPS guidelines for speeding;


Speed limit: 20 mph 
ACPO charging threshold: 24 mph 
Summons: 35 mph

Speed limit: 30 mph 
ACPO charging threshold: 35 mph 
Summons: 50 mph

Speed limit: 40 mph 
ACPO charging threshold: 46 mph 
Summons: 66 mph

Speed limit: 50 mph 
ACPO charging threshold: 57 mph 
Summons: 76 mph

Speed limit: 60 mph 
ACPO charging threshold: 68 mph 
Summons: 86 mph

Speed limit: 70 mph 
ACPO charging threshold: 79 mph 
Summons: 96 mph


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

NELLEE said:


> I've just opened a letter from Cheshire Police offering me a Speed awareness course,, I was doing 46 in a 40 in my works van.. I'm well happy with that means I have still got a clean licence :bowdown1:


Hard luck, but that's exactly how they get away with the scam. 46 in a 40, what a fcking criminal you are! Along with the other 30,000 drivers caught on the same day, go book your seat at the course and pay your £100 happily


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

buzzysingh said:


> Adam so surprised that you got points for 78 on the motorway.
> 
> Was the officer in a bad mood, what was your experience like? I've heard of many stories where the police simply pull the person over and have a serious chat at much higher speeds..!


On both occasions it was a letter through the post, no getting pulled over. On both occasions I overtook lorries that were obscuring the offending camera can until it was too late.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Don't bother Trev ... he has no idea :chuckle:


Oh how I did pmsl!

I guess I'm in the minority in driving safely on public roads.

I'd better chuck my job in too.....suddenly don't feel confident about driving cars anymore!

FPMSL!


----------



## jambo 32gtr (Apr 1, 2009)

Trev said:


> Oh how I did pmsl!
> 
> I guess I'm in the minority in driving safely on public roads.
> 
> ...


No it's because you dont drive a super advanced spaceship that can do 180 in a 30 because its got alcons and uprated suspension


----------



## extremelimo (Jul 21, 2013)

*speed*

I didnt want to go to length on the actual subject but this is the complete story.
I went to get my wife flowers at 10.30pm from Tescos. On the exit out a car came up behind me very quickly as I approached the roundabout that exits the estate. I wondered who it was and went right at the lights instead of left which is my way home. The lights were red for about 3 minutes and the car behind was very close so I took of from the lights very slowly drove slowly for 100 yds and then put my foot down for a bit of quick acceleration, this piece of road is 1/8 of a mile lit dual carriageway but with a 40 limit. I am a bit paraniod, when I was a car salesman I was dragged out of a Rolls at Franklin services and watch the car disappear, 2pm in the afternoon. Last year my property was broken into, 2 locks cut through and 20k worth of Harley I had owned for 3 days was gone, the insurance treated me like a criminal.I too this day have never seen a police officer with regards to this theft.
Any way at the end of the 1/8 mile is a roundabout that takes you back up the dual cariageway 1/2 mile and another roundabout. I cannot make out the car but its def following me.I live a mile from this point. Next road is a lit road that is the main road through a trading estate. once again .I accelerated and gained some distance. this road id 1/2 mile long with a 40. 
I then entered the lanes to my house which is a 40 through a series of s bends.I dont know what speed I did through these bends but it was not above 70. Next is a 1/2 mile straight with 3 houses half way down on a slight bend.I slowed here as might be someone about so caution. Back into series of s bends with a 50 and then my home straight where I thought I would lose the car following. As I approached the straight there is a left corner half way down. I saw headlights, dipped mine and slowed substantially to allow us to pass each other. Car behind caught up to me because of slow speed passing the other car.Around corner(this piece of road is a 60 put foot down to get away so he could not see where I live. Got to my gates, couldnt find gate remote. I then had a car right up my back and he put his blue lights on. He was aggressive, told me to get out of the car or he would get me out, I told him let me get my seat belt of, at this point I thought he was going to break the window on my car.I then got out he told me to get in the back of the Focus, I asked him to pull the seat forward (I have size 13 feet and am 6ft tall with bad knees)he told me to get in the car or he would force me in.He later apologized for his behaviour.As to him believing the car was stolen,I would think he had checked the cars details, I was 1.5 miles from my home, travelling back to my home. I have worked many years in the USA where even rental cars had to have their plates changed due to the no of tourists car jacked. I have alarmed all of our gates. The farm opposite chased the kids who stole his Land Rover the other week, they rammed him and he got 2 broken ribs. A few weeks later they stole his quad at 2am. I didnt want to bore people with such a lenghty explanation, but felt in the end it needed to be said. Next time your somewhere, no mobile phone in country lanes with no houses, look in your mirror, if a car is following you what would you do, slow down for them, GTRs are a huge prize, they break for parts real easy. There is no tracker on mine and from experience of my insurance cover I def would be looked at as being involved. Thats my story told.opcorn:


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Trev said:


> Oh how I did pmsl!
> 
> I guess I'm in the minority in driving safely on public roads.


Not at all, UK roads are pretty safe considering the amount of traffic, but sticking to dumbed down limits has little to do with safety, you're simply obeying an arbitrary number on a tin plate, which has been dumbly set below the 85th percentile speed of traffic. If all scamera vans were scrapped tomorrow it would make no difference to road safety. Most collisions occur below the speed limit anyway.

That's not to say all limits are dumb, some 30's are fine in built up areas. But the dumbing down of NSL's is pointless.

Here in Somerset the so called Safety Camera Partnership was disbanded several years ago, and all the roadside Gatso's were turned off. Most have been removed but some remain as a rusty reminder of what they were, cash generating cameras.

The Scamera vans have now reappeared under the guise of police mobile scamera vans, but no gatso's have been replaced, they remain rusting eyesores throughout Somerset.

Nowadays the basic 3 E's of road safety has been lost in a greedy rush to capitalise on making hundreds of millions from scamera courses.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Good luck with your case extremelimo, as said earlier the cop sounds like a proper jobsworth.


----------



## Timboy666 (Mar 7, 2014)

extremelimo said:


> I didnt want to go to length on the actual subject but this is the complete story.
> I went to get my wife flowers at 10.30pm from Tescos. On the exit out a car came up behind me very quickly as I approached the roundabout that exits the estate. I wondered who it was and went right at the lights instead of left which is my way home. The lights were red for about 3 minutes and the car behind was very close so I took of from the lights very slowly drove slowly for 100 yds and then put my foot down for a bit of quick acceleration, this piece of road is 1/8 of a mile lit dual carriageway but with a 40 limit. I am a bit paraniod, when I was a car salesman I was dragged out of a Rolls at Franklin services and watch the car disappear, 2pm in the afternoon. Last year my property was broken into, 2 locks cut through and 20k worth of Harley I had owned for 3 days was gone, the insurance treated me like a criminal.I too this day have never seen a police officer with regards to this theft.
> Any way at the end of the 1/8 mile is a roundabout that takes you back up the dual cariageway 1/2 mile and another roundabout. I cannot make out the car but its def following me.I live a mile from this point. Next road is a lit road that is the main road through a trading estate. once again .I accelerated and gained some distance. this road id 1/2 mile long with a 40.
> I then entered the lanes to my house which is a 40 through a series of s bends.I dont know what speed I did through these bends but it was not above 70. Next is a 1/2 mile straight with 3 houses half way down on a slight bend.I slowed here as might be someone about so caution. Back into series of s bends with a 50 and then my home straight where I thought I would lose the car following. As I approached the straight there is a left corner half way down. I saw headlights, dipped mine and slowed substantially to allow us to pass each other. Car behind caught up to me because of slow speed passing the other car.Around corner(this piece of road is a 60 put foot down to get away so he could not see where I live. Got to my gates, couldnt find gate remote. I then had a car right up my back and he put his blue lights on. He was aggressive, told me to get out of the car or he would get me out, I told him let me get my seat belt of, at this point I thought he was going to break the window on my car.I then got out he told me to get in the back of the Focus, I asked him to pull the seat forward (I have size 13 feet and am 6ft tall with bad knees)he told me to get in the car or he would force me in.He later apologized for his behaviour.As to him believing the car was stolen,I would think he had checked the cars details, I was 1.5 miles from my home, travelling back to my home. I have worked many years in the USA where even rental cars had to have their plates changed due to the no of tourists car jacked. I have alarmed all of our gates. The farm opposite chased the kids who stole his Land Rover the other week, they rammed him and he got 2 broken ribs. A few weeks later they stole his quad at 2am. I didnt want to bore people with such a lenghty explanation, but felt in the end it needed to be said. Next time your somewhere, no mobile phone in country lanes with no houses, look in your mirror, if a car is following you what would you do, slow down for them, GTRs are a huge prize, they break for parts real easy. There is no tracker on mine and from experience of my insurance cover I def would be looked at as being involved. Thats my story told.opcorn:


Very good I like it lets just hope the police and judges don't read this forum or your f??ked good luck mate


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

That's a very good sum up of accounts you have a very good solicitor already I see. 
Personally ide move house if there is so much crime in your area and as for no tracker you must be mad considering your past car jacking experience. 
O and if no tracker what's your address I'm looking for a new car :chuckle:

I think the police should of had blue lights on much earlier.


----------



## extremelimo (Jul 21, 2013)

*trackers*

I already have 10 vehicles with trackers,(we run high end wedding vehicles and limos)I should really track the GTR. The country side is perfect for crime, unlit roads, my village has 5 houses, apart from me everyone has a quad. I dont think house burglary is a problem as all of the houses around here are alarmed, ours is a full monitored system. The problem is vehicles and garages. It does make you paranoid though, the bike I had stolen on a lovely summers day at lunchtime. They must have been watching the house because as soon as we went out they were in and it was gone. The bike was in a locked compound to the side of my house.I now have cctv everywhere, All garages alarmed, all entrances alarmed and electric gates to one entrance.The other entrance is a large farm gate which im just about to change to make more secure.It is very worrying in this day and age what can happen when you are in the middle of nowhere.My brother in law has had his first car stolen at Tesco with his wolf hound in the back, he has just had his Saab stolen by taking the keys through the letter box. It is a sign of the times Im afraid


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Iggy GT-R said:


> Camera vans do use & have Tetra radios fitted.
> 
> A mate of mine told me about the Blu Eye system. But haven't found anyone that has one fitted, to get a real world review!



Just going to buy a blueye now. Should be interesting


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

£1000!!!


----------



## Richie3164 (Feb 16, 2007)

Trevgtr said:


> Good luck with your case extremelimo, as said earlier the cop sounds like a proper jobsworth.


Having read the full version it contradicts the earlier one. The OP wasn't caught on the straight but sped away from the unmarked police car on this straight as he thought he was being followed by criminals. The officer only caught up with him because he didn't open his security gates quick enough. The officer was initially aggressive as he says he thought the car maybe stolen. He went on to apologise though when he realised it wasn't.
The officer was driving a Focus ST a performance car but was apparently left in the wake of the OP. Who was obviously driving well in excess of the speed limits. Yet you maintain the officer is a Jobsworth. What's your problem!


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

extremelimo said:


> I didnt want to go to length on the actual subject but this is the complete story.
> I went to get my wife flowers at 10.30pm from Tescos. On the exit out a car came up behind me very quickly as I approached the roundabout that exits the estate. I wondered who it was and went right at the lights instead of left which is my way home. The lights were red for about 3 minutes and the car behind was very close so I took of from the lights very slowly drove slowly for 100 yds and then put my foot down for a bit of quick acceleration, this piece of road is 1/8 of a mile lit dual carriageway but with a 40 limit. I am a bit paraniod, when I was a car salesman I was dragged out of a Rolls at Franklin services and watch the car disappear, 2pm in the afternoon. Last year my property was broken into, 2 locks cut through and 20k worth of Harley I had owned for 3 days was gone, the insurance treated me like a criminal.I too this day have never seen a police officer with regards to this theft.
> Any way at the end of the 1/8 mile is a roundabout that takes you back up the dual cariageway 1/2 mile and another roundabout. I cannot make out the car but its def following me.I live a mile from this point. Next road is a lit road that is the main road through a trading estate. once again .I accelerated and gained some distance. this road id 1/2 mile long with a 40.
> I then entered the lanes to my house which is a 40 through a series of s bends.I dont know what speed I did through these bends but it was not above 70. Next is a 1/2 mile straight with 3 houses half way down on a slight bend.I slowed here as might be someone about so caution. Back into series of s bends with a 50 and then my home straight where I thought I would lose the car following. As I approached the straight there is a left corner half way down. I saw headlights, dipped mine and slowed substantially to allow us to pass each other. Car behind caught up to me because of slow speed passing the other car.Around corner(this piece of road is a 60 put foot down to get away so he could not see where I live. Got to my gates, couldnt find gate remote. I then had a car right up my back and he put his blue lights on. He was aggressive, told me to get out of the car or he would get me out, I told him let me get my seat belt of, at this point I thought he was going to break the window on my car.I then got out he told me to get in the back of the Focus, I asked him to pull the seat forward (I have size 13 feet and am 6ft tall with bad knees)he told me to get in the car or he would force me in.He later apologized for his behaviour.As to him believing the car was stolen,I would think he had checked the cars details, I was 1.5 miles from my home, travelling back to my home. I have worked many years in the USA where even rental cars had to have their plates changed due to the no of tourists car jacked. I have alarmed all of our gates. The farm opposite chased the kids who stole his Land Rover the other week, they rammed him and he got 2 broken ribs. A few weeks later they stole his quad at 2am. I didnt want to bore people with such a lenghty explanation, but felt in the end it needed to be said. Next time your somewhere, no mobile phone in country lanes with no houses, look in your mirror, if a car is following you what would you do, slow down for them, GTRs are a huge prize, they break for parts real easy. There is no tracker on mine and from experience of my insurance cover I def would be looked at as being involved. Thats my story told.opcorn:


I think that's exactly what you need to say in court. If the Copper had announced his presence you wouldn't have taken off. He is partly responsible for what had happened.

Ask why you're still waiting for them to deal with the previous incident but they're all over this one like a rash.

I'm sorry for you mate and understand where you're coming from.

Think most will understand now it's explained.

get a top Barrister and question every detail, calibrated speedo etc etc. 

Best of luck mate

Satan.


----------



## Clogger (Sep 15, 2014)

Satan said:


> I think that's exactly what you need to say in court. If the Copper had announced his presence you wouldn't have taken off. He is partly responsible for what had happened.
> 
> Ask why you're still waiting for them to deal with the previous incident but they're all over this one like a rash.
> 
> ...


Agreed, the Officer should have put his blues on sooner. Good luck getting this sorted.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Was the officer in full uniform?


----------



## extremelimo (Jul 21, 2013)

*speed*

Was in uniform, If you can call it that these days, looks more like fatigues.Just spoken with brief and she says will have to wait for papers then go forward.Just a pain waiting as Im just about to take my pcv training for a coach as we have a 24 seater arriving that I cant drive on my license. Cheers for the Forum members who understand. To those who never speed why own a GTR buy a Honda Civic, my mums 82 and had 2 speeding tickets in hers.:chuckle:


----------



## Kevtga (Aug 17, 2013)

Clogger said:


> Agreed, the Officer should have put his blues on sooner. Good luck getting this sorted.


+ 1


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

much respect to your mum :bowdown1: fair play to her


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Richie3164 said:


> Yet you maintain the officer is a Jobsworth. What's your problem!


If you don't get it by now Richie, you probably never will. I don't have a probem with police at all, a society without them wouldn't function. But a whole non issue has been created here in this incident, that is basically a waste of everyones time. The officer could have made his presence known much earlier, but chose to play the hero. He milked it for the glory of copping a high end speeding offence. He was probably after a 3 figure speed, but failed. I would guess he was inexperienced.

There's serious crime going on all around us every day, yet here we are discussing some guy that's done the twisties fairly quick, no quicker than many others, and was experienced and safe having done it a thousand times.


----------



## jpl2407 (Mar 16, 2011)

Trevgtr said:


> If you don't get it by now Richie, you probably never will. I don't have a probem with police at all, a society without them wouldn't function. But a whole non issue has been created here in this incident, that is basically a waste of everyones time. The officer could have made his presence known much earlier, but chose to play the hero. He milked it for the glory of copping a high end speeding offence. He was probably after a 3 figure speed, but failed. I would guess he was inexperienced.
> 
> There's serious crime going on all around us every day, yet here we are discussing some guy that's done the twisties fairly quick, no quicker than many others, and was experienced and safe having done it a thousand times.


And who broke the law in doing so, police officer was doing his job, well done to him.


----------



## Richie3164 (Feb 16, 2007)

jpl2407 said:


> And who broke the law in doing so, police officer was doing his job, well done to him.


+1, Trevgtr will be getting a full reply to his comments, but too busy at the moment.


----------



## Clogger (Sep 15, 2014)

Clearly some members on here view the world with Rose Tinted glasses, the op has given his side of the story, i.e. that he felt he was being chased by a possible threat, and was quite shaken up by the whole experience (due to previous robberies) Not everything in this world is black and white, yet some members still feel the need to get on a soap box, obviously they have never broken a speed limit in their lives for what ever reason.

Only a couple of nights ago I was harassed by 2 cars at night in an area I didn't know. One kept following me flashing lights etc.. driving very close. After reading this thread I thought you never know might be a cop? I put the foot down to get away but had this thread in my mind.

Shortly after this, a car followed me into a petrol station, 2 guys in the front, I drew some cash out of the atm, car was parked up at the front of the forecourt. I get back in and drive out, car follows me right away and starts chasing me, again I had to accelerate away.

Now both of these cars may have just been fans of the GTR or may have had other intentions? who f**king knows, but it was not a pleasant experience.

However it goes to show how these sorts of situations can come about, if the OP's story is genuine I am 100% on his side, perhaps some on here should think about this whole deal and think what they would do, instead of just slamming him.


----------



## GlastoVeteran (Dec 15, 2011)

extremelimo said:


> I didnt want to go to length on the actual subject but this is the complete story.
> I went to get my wife flowers at 10.30pm from Tescos. On the exit out a car came up behind me very quickly as I approached the roundabout that exits the estate. I wondered who it was and went right at the lights instead of left which is my way home. The lights were red for about 3 minutes and the car behind was very close so I took of from the lights very slowly drove slowly for 100 yds and then put my foot down for a bit of quick acceleration, this piece of road is 1/8 of a mile lit dual carriageway but with a 40 limit. I am a bit paraniod, when I was a car salesman I was dragged out of a Rolls at Franklin services and watch the car disappear, 2pm in the afternoon. Last year my property was broken into, 2 locks cut through and 20k worth of Harley I had owned for 3 days was gone, the insurance treated me like a criminal.I too this day have never seen a police officer with regards to this theft.
> Any way at the end of the 1/8 mile is a roundabout that takes you back up the dual cariageway 1/2 mile and another roundabout. I cannot make out the car but its def following me.I live a mile from this point. Next road is a lit road that is the main road through a trading estate. once again .I accelerated and gained some distance. this road id 1/2 mile long with a 40.
> I then entered the lanes to my house which is a 40 through a series of s bends.I dont know what speed I did through these bends but it was not above 70. Next is a 1/2 mile straight with 3 houses half way down on a slight bend.I slowed here as might be someone about so caution. Back into series of s bends with a 50 and then my home straight where I thought I would lose the car following. As I approached the straight there is a left corner half way down. I saw headlights, dipped mine and slowed substantially to allow us to pass each other. Car behind caught up to me because of slow speed passing the other car.Around corner(this piece of road is a 60 put foot down to get away so he could not see where I live. Got to my gates, couldnt find gate remote. I then had a car right up my back and he put his blue lights on. He was aggressive, told me to get out of the car or he would get me out, I told him let me get my seat belt of, at this point I thought he was going to break the window on my car.I then got out he told me to get in the back of the Focus, I asked him to pull the seat forward (I have size 13 feet and am 6ft tall with bad knees)he told me to get in the car or he would force me in.He later apologized for his behaviour.As to him believing the car was stolen,I would think he had checked the cars details, I was 1.5 miles from my home, travelling back to my home. I have worked many years in the USA where even rental cars had to have their plates changed due to the no of tourists car jacked. I have alarmed all of our gates. The farm opposite chased the kids who stole his Land Rover the other week, they rammed him and he got 2 broken ribs. A few weeks later they stole his quad at 2am. I didnt want to bore people with such a lenghty explanation, but felt in the end it needed to be said. Next time your somewhere, no mobile phone in country lanes with no houses, look in your mirror, if a car is following you what would you do, slow down for them, GTRs are a huge prize, they break for parts real easy. There is no tracker on mine and from experience of my insurance cover I def would be looked at as being involved. Thats my story told.opcorn:





MattGTR750 said:


>


These stories don't quite match do they.


----------



## Richie3164 (Feb 16, 2007)

GlastoVeteran said:


> These stories don't quite match do they.


+1, some people should read the whole thread properly before they make their comments about the so called jobs worth police officer who can't defend himself on here. Nor should he need to given what information the thread contains. The op I believe was just asking for good advice initially. Which Trev and a few other members have provided.


----------



## Richie3164 (Feb 16, 2007)

GlastoVeteran said:


> These stories don't quite match do they.


+1, some people should read the whole thread properly before they make their comments about the so called jobs worth police officer who can't defend himself on here. Nor should he need to given what information the thread contains. The op I believe was just asking for good advice initially. Which Trev and a few other members have provided.


----------



## Caveman (Apr 28, 2004)

Echo


----------



## jpl2407 (Mar 16, 2011)

Clogger said:


> Shortly after this, a car followed me into a petrol station, 2 guys in the front, I drew some cash out of the atm, car was parked up at the front of the forecourt. I get back in and drive out, car follows me right away and starts chasing me, again I had to accelerate away.


If I though I was being followed by peeps with less than good intentions I wouldn't get out and withdraw cash from an ATM .


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Clogger said:


> Only a couple of nights ago I was harassed by 2 cars at night in an area I didn't know. One kept following me flashing lights etc.. driving very close...
> 
> Shortly after this, a car followed me into a petrol station, 2 guys in the front, I drew some cash out of the atm, car was parked up at the front of the forecourt.


Genius.


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

Clogger said:


> Clearly some members on here view the world with Rose Tinted glasses, the op has given his side of the story, i.e. that he felt he was being chased by a possible threat, and was quite shaken up by the whole experience (due to previous robberies) Not everything in this world is black and white, yet some members still feel the need to get on a soap box, obviously they have never broken a speed limit in their lives for what ever reason.
> 
> Only a couple of nights ago I was harassed by 2 cars at night in an area I didn't know. One kept following me flashing lights etc.. driving very close. After reading this thread I thought you never know might be a cop? I put the foot down to get away but had this thread in my mind.
> 
> ...



+1 for that. 

Richie3164 and jpl240z

Hope you maintain your positive attitude towards the Police when you get 3 points and £100 fine for a few mph over the limit. 

Wishing you the best. 

Satan


----------



## Clogger (Sep 15, 2014)

jpl2407 said:


> If I though I was being followed by peeps with less than good intentions I wouldn't get out and withdraw cash from an ATM .


Were you f**king there you smart arse? I didn't realise they were following me until I pulled back out of the station and they pursued me. They parked up at the end of the forecourt , I had no reason to suspect anything before I got back in my car and they followed me, try reading my post correctly.


----------



## Clogger (Sep 15, 2014)

moleman said:


> Genius.


The 2 incidents were not related, happened in different areas, which was obvious from what I have written. don't try and edit a quote to make my post seem other wise.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Nah, sorry. You're composition and sentence structure does not indicate that they are separate incidents, but does suggest that you aware of the car following you when you stopped for cash.

It's as badly written as a Dan Brown novel. :chuckle:


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Lol at this thread now.

Hillarious.


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

Its a conspiracy i tell thee!!!!!!


----------



## Clogger (Sep 15, 2014)

moleman said:


> Nah, sorry. You're composition and sentence structure does not indicate that they are separate incidents, but does suggest that you aware of the car following you when you stopped for cash.
> 
> It's as badly written as a Dan Brown novel. :chuckle:


It wasn't written as badly as a Dan Brown novel though !!


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

Don't you just hate people micro managing your every word on this forum...! 

Anyone that has a GT-R will speed on the road, some more often than others...

And if you deny speeding, your a full of sh!t...!


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

DanielM3 said:


> Don't you just hate people micro managing your every word on this forum...!
> 
> Anyone that has a GT-R will speed on the road, some more often than others...
> 
> And if you deny speeding, your a full of sh!t...!


I don't speed, not In my opinion


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

15delux said:


> I don't speed, not In my opinion


Good luck with that as a defence in court!


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I wasn't speeding. The car just looks fast officer :chuckle:


----------



## tinimark (Dec 3, 2012)

It's all a question of relativity officer. Technically everyone on the planet is doing an average of around 1000mph all the time.


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

Clogger said:


> Clearly some members on here view the world with Rose Tinted glasses, the op has given his side of the story, i.e. that he felt he was being chased by a possible threat, and was quite shaken up by the whole experience (due to previous robberies) Not everything in this world is black and white, yet some members still feel the need to get on a soap box, obviously they have never broken a speed limit in their lives for what ever reason.
> 
> Only a couple of nights ago I was harassed by 2 cars at night in an area I didn't know. One kept following me flashing lights etc.. driving very close. After reading this thread I thought you never know might be a cop? I put the foot down to get away but had this thread in my mind.
> 
> ...


Fitted video cameras is my way , they can't make up speeds to suit there egos and it will record others behaviour on the road.


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

tinimark said:


> It's all a question of relativity officer. Technically everyone on the planet is doing an average of around 1000mph all the time.


Nice one..! 

So that means extremlimo was possibly doing 1097mph 1000mph or 903mph depending on direction of travel...! :flame:


----------



## Paulsmig (Feb 24, 2013)

I feel for you, a lot of princes on their high horses. Because everyone buys a skyline or stage 4 GTR to drive at 30. I bet 99% of members on this forum have done 100 + in the GTR's on UK roads. If they say they haven't they are either lying or gay or lying. 

Of course most don't drive at 100 past schools and built up area but on a clear country road all have a bit of fun time to time. 

I bought a R1, on the way home on the M62 I opened her up for a decent stretch and got pulled later down the motor way averaging 135 over three miles. 

I got a brief (speeding specialist) He advised to put my hands up and look sorry. He said" I had a clean licence, the roads were clear, weather was good, the bike was new and in excellent condition, I was focusing on the road and not the speedo so didn't realise the speed and how I was generally a good guy with no criminal record or previous speeding offences. That I needed my car for work, that supported my family and if I were to loose my licence my family would be punished. 
I got 6 points and £750 ish fine. This is 4 years ago. I was not charged with dangerous driving just speeding. 

The copper was very good that pulled me, and before the prefect brigade jump on me, I feel I deserved a ban but was very lucky and I hope you are.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I am curious though. Why do you need to be 'gay' and/or lying?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

DanielM3 said:


> Nice one..!
> 
> So that means extremlimo was possibly doing 1097mph 1000mph or 903mph depending on direction of travel...! :flame:


Don't forget we are orbiting the sun at 67,000mph and the solar system orbits the Milkyway at a speed of 138 miles Per SECOND and the Milky way is moving at around 440 Miles per second relative to external points of reference.

Personally I think they should throw the book at him for basically travelling at 0.2% the speed of light in a 40mph zone.

Mook


----------



## Paulsmig (Feb 24, 2013)

tonigmr2 said:


> I am curious though. Why do you need to be 'gay' and/or lying?


If you are 'curious' and you do it once im afraid your the earlier, and if you say you have never broke the limit your the later.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I think you missed the point of toni's post.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm happy when I drive a Skyline or GT-R, does that count?


----------



## Paulsmig (Feb 24, 2013)

haha always a big grin on my face.:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::runaway::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Do gay people not speed or lie about speeding? What exactly are you inferring with the 'gay' part of your rant?


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

CT17 said:


> I'm happy when I drive a Skyline or GT-R, does that count?


Haha nice


----------



## Paulsmig (Feb 24, 2013)

My goodness Toni your twisting my words, happy people that smile and drive at the speed limit (their lying they speed) and anyone that says they have never sped is lying. 

I hope this clears the matter up for you.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Well I suppose that's one interpretation, so we will.


----------



## Caveman (Apr 28, 2004)

Goodness, people's spelling and grammar on this forum is atrocious.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Caveman said:


> Goodness, people's spelling and grammar on this forum is atrocious.


For people like me that are dyslexic to a point of not being able to read properly you might want to think about personal comment like that before typing them because in some cases we can not do anything about it and struggle day to day.

You wouldn't type on a forum "Got some people are disabled" - same thing.

However in some cases its just pure laziness. Remember it takes all types to make this world work. I'll take Pi to 100 decimal places any day.

Off soap box.


----------



## tinimark (Dec 3, 2012)

Pi...about equal to amount of time it takes to break the national speed limit in a GTR.


----------



## Timboy666 (Mar 7, 2014)

Vernonjones said:


> For people like me that are dyslexic to a point of not being able to read properly you might want to think about personal comment like that before typing them because in some cases we can not do anything about it and struggle day to day.
> 
> You wouldn't type on a forum "Got some people are disabled" - same thing.
> 
> ...


Well said my friend I'm dyslexic too and I know exactly what you are on about


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

tonigmr2 said:


> I am curious though. Why do you need to be 'gay' and/or lying?


I have heard "Gays" come at 100MPH +.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Vernonjones said:


> For people like me that are dyslexic to a point of not being able to read properly you might want to think about personal comment like that before typing them because in some cases we can not do anything about it and struggle day to day.
> 
> You wouldn't type on a forum "Got some people are disabled" - same thing.
> 
> ...


I think dyslexia is a valid excuse for poor spelling, as is poor typing with which I am afflicted.

I'm not sure how dyslexia has anything to do with poor grammar which is rife in this forum (and all UK forums for that matter - except maybe a good grammar forum).

Simple things like conjugating the verb "to be" in the past tense seems to be beyond so many people.

I was
you WERE
he was
we WERE
you WERE
they WERE.

The number of people who use WAS in all situations makes reading painful.

btw. Vernon, your written English, to me at least, reads very well.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

^^ you do realise that dyslexia is not about spelling, it is about how the brain processes and understands the written word/s ergo grammer, sentance structure the whole nine yards...


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Why do people expect good spelling and grammar on forums? It's basically a "pub" and we are all standing around chatting. That's how I see it anyway.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Speeding, gays, spelling, grammar. This thread just keeps on giving...


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Mookistar said:


> Why do people expect good spelling and grammar on forums? It's basically a "pub"




2 pints please and your lunch menu:chuckle:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

It's actually bordering on being as entertaining as 6speed's thread asking for advice about women.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

Adamantium said:


> I think dyslexia is a valid excuse for poor spelling, as is poor typing with which I am afflicted.
> 
> I'm not sure how dyslexia has anything to do with poor grammar which is rife in this forum (and all UK forums for that matter - except maybe a good grammar forum).
> 
> ...




its a forum not an English lesson ! I find a lot of posts painful but I don't keep blithering on about it :runaway: lol


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

CT17 said:


> Speeding, gays, spelling, grammar. This thread just keeps on giving...


Don't forget, jobsworth cops!


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

CT17 said:


> Speeding, gays, spelling, grammar. This thread just keeps on giving...


It does : "thank you orafiser , I was coming at a 100+ with only two pints inside me".


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Vernonjones said:


> Just going to buy a blueye now. Should be interesting


Just found this.

Is the blueye now too late to the party?

UK Radio Scanning Forum ? View topic - UK POLICE DUMPING TETRA AIRWAVE FOR DMR MOTOTRBO


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Adamantium said:


> Just found this.
> 
> Is the blueye now too late to the party?
> 
> UK Radio Scanning Forum ? View topic - UK POLICE DUMPING TETRA AIRWAVE FOR DMR MOTOTRBO


Link is blocked


----------



## Paulsmig (Feb 24, 2013)

UK Radio Scanning Forum ? View topic - UK POLICE DUMPING TETRA AIRWAVE FOR DMR MOTOTRBO

Opened at this page for me.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

I get - blocked request Policy Violation 

maybe something to do with the settings on my computer.


----------



## Paulsmig (Feb 24, 2013)

Strange, im using a offshore server that wont let me look at lots of sites but this opens ok.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

vxrcymru said:


> I get - blocked request Policy Violation
> 
> maybe something to do with the settings on my computer.




UK POLICE DUMPING TETRA AIRWAVE FOR DMR MOTOTRBO

Published 13:20 April 01, 2014

PARLIAMENT has announced today that The National Police and Emergency Services radio network in The UK will change in 2016 to a more affordable and efficient standard.

The TETRA Airwave system is a Home Office initiative which was rolled out throughout the UK in the late 1990's and the system is now used by all emergency services in The UK today, that is about to change.

"The Tetra system didn't live up to expectations", said Ed Vaizey, Minister for Communications, "It turned out to be expensive and limited, we are adopting a new technology which is a world wide standard. DMR radio will give the UK Emergency Services a quality and reliable digital communications system. Motorola with their world renowned "Mototrbo" product will be replacing the old and expensive TETRA systems".


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

I heard it will be more like 6 years before the change happens, but who knows? Even if it's 2016 the Blu Eye will still give 2 years service. I'm still thinking about one, best price so far is £830, but the external ariel worries me, would prefer an internal ariel, need to get more info on that.


----------



## Paulsmig (Feb 24, 2013)

The External ariel doesn't bother me, as it not like a jammer, If they see it you will be driving normal so they will have no reason to pull you. 
Would it work if a car is sat in a layby, watching traffic, or do you think his engine/cars system will have to running/powered up.


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

Paulsmig said:


> The External ariel doesn't bother me, as it not like a jammer, If they see it you will be driving normal so they will have no reason to pull you.
> Would it work if a car is sat in a layby, watching traffic, or do you think his engine/cars system will have to running/powered up.


Priced @ £999 + is it worth it?.
It covers EVERY emergency / Police vehicle, it could be going off all day long


----------



## Paulsmig (Feb 24, 2013)

I know what you mean, I have had various detector and they do give a lot of false alarms. In the end you start to ignore them. 

What to do, drive at the speed limit !!!


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

Paulsmig said:


> I know what you mean, I have had various detector and they do give a lot of false alarms. In the end you start to ignore them.
> 
> What to do, drive at the speed limit !!!


I find myself driving at the speed limit more and more unless an empty road presents itself 

Sign of the times?, i suppose so.:chuckle:


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Paulsmig said:


> The External ariel doesn't bother me, as it not like a jammer, If they see it you will be driving normal so they will have no reason to pull you.
> Would it work if a car is sat in a layby, watching traffic, or do you think his engine/cars system will have to running/powered up.


I don't like the external ariel because presumably they have to drill a hole somewhere? Internal is easy.

Apparently it will pick up signals all the time (parked up etc) because it constantly communicates its position.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

JohnE90M3 said:


> Priced @ £999 + is it worth it?.
> It covers EVERY emergency / Police vehicle, it could be going off all day long


£830 inc vat and delivery is best price I've had. Yes it will be next to useless in built up areas (i.e mute it or turn it off), but on quiet twisties (as per this thread) it could be useful in indicating an emergency service vehicle is nearby


----------



## Timboy666 (Mar 7, 2014)

Simonh said:


> ^^ you do realise that dyslexia is not about spelling, it is about how the brain processes and understands the written word/s ergo grammer, sentance structure the whole nine yards...


Again well done my friend couldn't agree with you more and your understanding of dyslexia is spot-on. This has effected me all my life but it hasn't stopped me from being successful.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I thought dyslexia was an impairment to how you see the letters in that your brain scrambles up their order making reading difficult but particularly spelling. I didn't know it affected word order or sentence structure.

Returning to the blueye, I think ours a hell of a lot if money for a potential two years help, especially as ultimately it's only of use on dual carriageways and country roads. Not so fussed that it's useless around town because of inability to use performance in a bully up area.

I'll still be recommending cameralert app to everyone.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Do "safety" camera vans which are often operated by civilians use tetra commission equipment?


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> Do "safety" camera vans which are often operated by civilians use tetra commission equipment?


Yes!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Obviously I meant transmission.


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

Trevgtr said:


> £830 inc vat and delivery is best price I've had. Yes it will be next to useless in built up areas (i.e mute it or turn it off), but on quiet twisties (as per this thread) it could be useful in indicating an emergency service vehicle is nearby


Got a Link Trev?.
Also with this imminent change is it worth buying one?.


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Dare we ask what the 97mph cost you??


----------



## 007 (Sep 30, 2009)

Soap on a rope!


----------



## extremelimo (Jul 21, 2013)

2 week ban £1000 fine and costs:banned:


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Harsh that! Why is there no consistency - BBC News - Driver caught doing 125mph on A55 at Rhuallt escapes ban


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

extremelimo said:


> 2 week ban £1000 fine and costs:banned:


Way over the top IMO.


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

extremelimo said:


> 2 week ban £1000 fine and costs:banned:


Points as well?


----------



## roflmywaffle (Sep 11, 2014)

Damn, thats quite a bit of cash.

I fell victim to one of the scam vans myself. I am US military stationed here for only three years. I have driven in the US for over 11 years. Our speed limits in towns is 35mph, and I have developed a bit of a "muscle memory" for that speed. I am accustomed to the pedal pressure, the sound of the car, and the way the speed feels. 

The local police force like to place a scam camera on the one road exiting town towards the RAF base where all the Americans work. I normally pay attention and drive strictly at 30mph, but one day I my head was already in my office while making my commute and I fell into the habit of driving at the speed I was accustomed to. There goes 88 pound and a speed awareness course. Kind of pisses me off that the police only ever place the scam van on the section of road frequented by Americans as they know we are accustomed to driving 35mph. They are certainly extending a warm welcome to their friends and allies, huh?


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

roflmywaffle said:


> Damn, thats quite a bit of cash.
> 
> I fell victim to one of the scam vans myself. I am US military stationed here for only three years. I have driven in the US for over 11 years. Our speed limits in towns is 35mph, and I have developed a bit of a "muscle memory" for that speed. I am accustomed to the pedal pressure, the sound of the car, and the way the speed feels.
> 
> The local police force like to place a scam camera on the one road exiting town towards the RAF base where all the Americans work. I normally pay attention and drive strictly at 30mph, but one day I my head was already in my office while making my commute and I fell into the habit of driving at the speed I was accustomed to. There goes 88 pound and a speed awareness course. Kind of pisses me off that the police only ever place the scam van on the section of road frequented by Americans as they know we are accustomed to driving 35mph. They are certainly extending a warm welcome to their friends and allies, huh?


Your not alone, Norfolk is one of the worse places for scammy vans and police hiding up laybys.
Just read M25 and M6 being fitted with two way speed cameras, so no escape from them.
Over 800 nicked on the M25 in 3weeks.


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

TAZZMAXX said:


> It's actually bordering on being as entertaining as 6speed's thread asking for advice about women.


This one you mean?:
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/74102-needing-some-relationship-help-would-like-some-advice.html


----------



## Roadrunnerrs2 (Jul 14, 2013)

roflmywaffle said:


> Damn, thats quite a bit of cash.
> 
> I fell victim to one of the scam vans myself. I am US military stationed here for only three years. I have driven in the US for over 11 years. Our speed limits in towns is 35mph, and I have developed a bit of a "muscle memory" for that speed. I am accustomed to the pedal pressure, the sound of the car, and the way the speed feels.
> 
> The local police force like to place a scam camera on the one road exiting town towards the RAF base where all the Americans work. I normally pay attention and drive strictly at 30mph, but one day I my head was already in my office while making my commute and I fell into the habit of driving at the speed I was accustomed to. There goes 88 pound and a speed awareness course. Kind of pisses me off that the police only ever place the scam van on the section of road frequented by Americans as they know we are accustomed to driving 35mph. They are certainly extending a warm welcome to their friends and allies, huh?


UK Just trying to keep international trade figure up:chuckle:


----------

